# Problem inserting internet links



## Keitht (Oct 9, 2006)

Since upgrading to IE7, whenever I try to insert an internet link, I get the message "This website is using a scripted window to ask you for information.  If you trust this website, click here to allow scripted windows..." Clicking on the link only allows me to set temporary permission.  I'm guessing that I have a general permission wrongly set in the Internet Options, but can't work out which one.  Any help would be appreciated.

"Use Firefox"  (Added to save other people the trouble, but it isn't always an option  )


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 9, 2006)

I use Firefox, with IE6 occasionally to check how things on the board act with IE, so I've never seen this.  

I've posted a query on the vB support board.

I suspect the "scripted window" it is talking about is the JavaScript popup window where you enter the URL for the link.  Can you find an exception list where you can enter sites from which to allow popups?  Perhaps if popups from the site are allowed, it won't care if the popup merely displays information or is an interactive script.

Meanwhile, you can eliminate the popup altogether by entering the vBCode tags manually.


----------



## Keitht (Oct 9, 2006)

After much more digging I have discovered the cause.  Basically the default settings in IE Security are considerably more restrictive than under IE6 and scripting boxes are disabled by default now.  

Now it is necessary to "To always allow scripted windows, check the Allow websites to prompt for information using scripted windows custom security setting."

Why they can't just add this as an option when the warning message comes up is beyond me!  Then again nothing surprises me when Microsoft are involved.

Simply 'Allowing Popups' for the site doesn't address the problem.

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction though.


----------

